# "The exception unknown software exception (0xc06d007e) occurred in the application at



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*"The exception unknown software exception (0xc06d007e) occurred in the application at*

Hi;

I wasn't sure whether to put this under the Windows or Linux forum but i am getting the following error message whenever i try to create a shared folder from my guest OS (Kali Linux, using virtual box) and my Host OS (W7):

"The exception unknown software exception (0xc06d007e) occurred in the application at location 0x7c812afb."

When i click "Devices" then shared folder in virtual box, after about 4 seconds Kali Linux closes (virtual box manager stays open) and that error pops up in W7. From what ive seen around the web this error comes from the adapters driver or software program conflicting with other applications, however this is only happening when i try create a shared folder between the two and i dont really want to have to uninstall my VirtualBox just because of this.

Any help on this would be much appreciated.

Regards


----------

